# my feeder guppies....



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So my little sister started with 4 feeder guppies a few months a go and they've exploded in her little 10 gallon, so now I have 18 of them in my 25 gallon with my 2 females.

Well I was looking at them and some of them have little strings of poo hanging from them. Does this mean they're sick?
Is there anything I can do to help them?

I'm worried that my little sisters tank is too crowded and there might be a chance of illness in her tank. Its a heated, filtered, and lit 10 gallon with a hatchet fish, a pleco, and a lot of guppies.

They don't look sick, but what would be some signs to look for in case her guppies, or even mine, are sick?

Thank you!
~Sydnie


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

By "your two females" I hope you don't mean betta... 
It's normal for them to have strings of poo lol. As long at it's the same colour as their food it should be fine. I agree, her tank is too overcrowded. This is why I never want anything to do with livebearers lol.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, her tank is extremely overcrowded, and with unsuitable species.

Hatchetfish are schoolers, plecos need 20 gallons minimum for the smallest species and of course the guppies will keep breeding.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh man I thought it was just guppies :s 
That's WAY overcrowded.. Hatchet fish are my favorite, and yes they need groups :s and yet I don't think getting another is a good idea. What a pickle.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Do the strings look like this? 
http://www.alaquairum.net/imagenes/Camallanus1.jpg


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Aus said:


> Do the strings look like this?
> http://www.alaquairum.net/imagenes/Camallanus1.jpg


No, their smaller and fairly thinner. Most of the guppies are getting back into their diet scheduled and a pooping regularly. None of them have any poo hanging from them anymore and their breeding like rabbits!

She used to have 3 hatchets, but one jumped out, dried up, and died, while the other just died...


----------

